
Array Layouts for Comparison-Based Searching - jsnell
https://arxiv.org/abs/1509.05053
======
c-rack
Link to the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/patmorin/arraylayout](https://github.com/patmorin/arraylayout)

------
koverstreet
Some utility code for working with eytzinger layout:

[https://evilpiepirate.org/git/bcachefs.git/tree/fs/bcachefs/...](https://evilpiepirate.org/git/bcachefs.git/tree/fs/bcachefs/eytzinger.h)

------
en4bz
This is a great example of how to properly use software pre-fetching.

